
Apple’s WWDC 2017: a Siri speaker, iOS 11, and what else to expect - ggiaco
https://www.theverge.com/2017/6/2/15720572/apple-wwdc-2017-keynote-date-rumors-ios-11-siri-speaker-ipad
======
visarga
Adding external APIs triggered by key phrases is just plain old programming.
The fact that a multi-billion dollar company could not solve this basic
programming problem to make Siri useful was a disappointment. By now, Siri
should have been improved 10x over. Add in a Bi-LSTM module for chit-chat and
you got a much better experience. It's such a waste of a perfectly decent
voice recognition system.

